
Ask HN: PHP Development Environment on Windows? - leeshire
I no longer use MAC or Linux systems.<p>my mother had got me a Windows laptop Lenovo and want to play around with it for a bit get the hang of windows<p>I&#x27;m also interested in learning PHP Wordpress but mostly on windows<p>is there a way to set up a Dev playground on PHP?<p>I hear Wampserver or Xampp ? are those the 2 best options for window PHP developers.
======
kbrannigan
I would personally recommend Laragon:
[https://laragon.org/](https://laragon.org/)

It's more polished than the older programs. It offers neat features like:
quick apps, virtual hosts etc...

It isolates your php stuff, you can mess with it without worries

~~~
leeshire
okay another interesting answer thanks a lot ! appreciate this . So basically
is like WAMP? OR MAMP? When I had a macbook pro I used MAMP and loved it .

but when I downloaded MAMP for windows it said to download a bunch of other
Redistributables which took a while and headache lol

------
cloudking
Set up WSL for a proper Linux dev environment within Windows 10
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/install-
win10](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/install-win10)

~~~
leeshire
wow this is very interesting have you tried it before?

I use to be for big on Ubuntu I used it for a long time is it similar? I'll
look into it thanks a lot.

~~~
cloudking
Yes it's awesome, you can install Ubuntu and everything just works. You get
access to both file systems from each OS.

